# Results from Cavan CSI



## SJFAN (13 November 2007)

Finally received this from the show office (I've not stopped to correct their spelling mistakes). It includes national classes as well:

Cavan International Horse Show CSI2* - 7th  11th November 2007
	Class number	1	1.10M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	DIAMOND CHOW	BRIAN KERNAN	JOHN FLOODY	25.59
	2	KARMIJN	SUZANNE POSNETT	SUZANNE POSNETT	26.34
	3	KEELNACALLY VELLA CLOVER	ANDREW ROCHE	MARY ELLEN RICE	26.51
	4	DOONAVERRAGH COURCEL	ANDREW GARDINER	DELYTH COLLINS	26.70
	5	SUPREME HEIGHTS	MICHAEL KELLY	CATHAL MCMUNN	26.71
	6	EUROSTAR	DERMOT O'ROURKE	AMY O'ROURKE	27.07
	7	YEE WEE GIRL	DAVID CAMPBELL	CATHERINE THORNTON
	8	HHS FOXY LADY	DAVID MCLOUGHLIN	CONNAL MCLOUGHLIN
	9	CHARLOTTES FLIGHT	PATRICK CARTHY	OLIVE CLARKE
	10	BALLYBUR AIREY	DOMINIC BRYAN	JOHN MCLAUGHLIN
	11	SUE ANNA	MICHAEL FOLEY	MARK KINSELLA
	12	ALDATUS CLOVER BOY	RICHARD LYNAM	CATHAL MCMUNN
	Class number	2	1.20M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	DIAMOND CHOW	BRIAN KERNAN	JOHN FLOODY	23.20
	2	LA MOEHE	DEIRDRE O'NEILL	GABRIEL KEBEYER	25.08
	3	AVINDA Z	LINZI JOHNSTON	GER O'NEILL	25.23
	4	D'JEMAL D'ANELLE	MICHAEL MCCANN	ANGELA PERCY	25.38
	5	FABIANNA	JOAN NALLY	BENNY KUEHNLE	25.73
	6	SUPREME HEIGHTS	MICHAEL KELLY	CATHAL MCMUNN	25.97
	7	JE VIENS DES DUNNES	CIARA COYLE	CATHERINE THORNTON	25.98
	8	CREEVAGH MISS JONES	RONNIE HOLLINGER	DELYTH COLLINS	25.99
	9	SUE ANNA	MICHAEL FOLEY	MARK KINSELLA	26.60
	10	UNGARO	MICHAEL QUIRKE	NEAL FEARON	26.64
	11	KILCOR AMBER	AILEEN MCDERMOTT	AILEEN MCDERMOTT	26.84
	12	UPTOWN GIRL	LINZI JOHNSTON	GER O'NEILL	26.87
	Class number	5	4 YEAR OLD QUALIFIER - 8 TO QUALIFY
	1	CESAR Z	SHIRLEY KERNAN	JAMES KERNAN
	2	PORSHA	HARVEY SMITH	HARVEY SMITH
	3	WARRENSTOWN VEGAS	EDDIE MOLONEY	EDDIE MOLONEY
	4	WHISPERY	RONAN MCLAUGHLIN	PETER SMYTH
	5	WOMANIZER	IVOR BRODERICK	SHEILA WHITE
	6	DANTON	LISA ROSBOTHAM	LISA ROSBOTHAM
	7	BIG BUCKS	DEIRDRE BOURNS	ANDREW BOURNS
	8	MISS TONIC	VINA BULLER	ANGELA PERCY
	Class number	6	1.30M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	SONORA II	MISS M KENT	MORGAN KENT	31.32
	2	MILL HEIGHTS	GERRY CAMPBELL	FIONA CAMPBELL	33.72
	3	DARLING BOY Z	EDDIE GALLAGHER	EOIN GALLAGHER	35.82
	4	CURRAHANE DUKE	CAITRIONA FOLEY	MAEVE FOLEY	35.88
	5	BALLYORNEY FIONN	ANN KAVANAGH	CLARE RICKETTS	36.80
	6	ARTASOOLY	SHARON CONLON	DAVID CONLON	37.31
	7	COBBYDOR	DAVID SCALLY	OLIVE CLARKE
	8	FABIANNA	JOAN NALLY	BENNY KUEHNLE
	9	OWEN II	CRUISERATH SYNDICATE	JACK DOYLE	INT
	10	JUTLAND DE L'ABBEY	HOLLIE GERNON	HOLLIE GERNON	INT
	11	BILLIEBOB	REOBERT SPLALINE	ROBORT SPLAINE	INT
	12	CULLAAWN DIAMOND	JANE ANNETT	JANE ANNETT	INT
	13	FREITAG	CAVAN EQ CENTRE	VICTORIA CLARKE
	14	CRUZO	IAN MOUSER	GABRIEL KEBEYER
	15	D'JEMAL D'ANELLE	MICHAEL MCCANN	ANGELA PERCY
	16	EVITA	SIOBHAN DUNNE	TARA DUNNE	INT
	17	REMARQUE	D LENNON	DERMOTT LENNON
	Class number	7	1.10M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	UNDERSTUDY	RONALD ROSS	RONALD ROSS	26.98
	2	NARIK	PAUL KNOWE	DAVID BLAKE	28.51
	3	SKYBARGO	MICHAEL CULLIGAN	CATHAL MCMUNN	31.43
	4	TH TSHARNIETTE	RONAN MCLAUGHLIN	PETER SMYTH	32.37
	5	RABAILA	VANESSA MANIX	VANESSA MANIX	32.81
	6	KEELNACALLY VELLA CLOVER	ANDREW ROCHE	MARY ELLEN RICE	33.53
	7	CROSSTOWN CLOVER	F BRANNIGAN	ALEXANDER BUTLER
	8	ULSTER	ORLA CARR	ORLA CARR
	9	DELUX	KEITH CULLEN	KEITH CULLEN
	10	SEA BRIDGE	VANESSA MANIX	VANESSA MANIX
	11	CASADA	CAVAN EQ CENTRE	VICTORIA CLARKE
	12	MR CRUISE	ANTOINETTE TUFFY	ALEX DUFFY
	Class number	9	1.20M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	ILLY DE QUINCY	FRANK GLYNN	ERIC GLYNN	23.10
	2	YEE WEE GIRL	DAVID CAMPBELL	CATHERINE THORNTON	24.73
	3	UNDERSTUDY	RONALD ROSS	RONALD ROSS	25.06
	4	KANZUO	B STEVENSON	ALEXANDER BUTLER	25.67
	5	TELL IT LIKE	ELAINE O'NEILL	MARY ELLEN RICE	25.69
	6	MISS BALOUBET	C.T. FOUR	CATHERINE THORNTON	25.76
	7	LINESTO	JANE RUSSELL	CATHERINE THORNTON
	8	KARMIJN	SUZANNE POSNETT	SUZANNE POSNETT
	9	LANDZO	CARL HANLEY	KATRINA ERDOK
	10	NARCOS DU MARAIS	PETER GLYNN	CARL HANLEY
	11	REVE DE REVEL	NED DOYLE	BENNY KUEHNLE
	12	BALLINTOGHER GIGOLD	B MCCHESNEYQ	FRANCIS CONNORS
	Class number	10	6 &amp; 7 YEAR OLD QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	HALLMARK ELITE	JW ROSBOTHAM	DERMOTT LENNON	25.08
	2	ARNOLD	CATHERINE DOYLE	BENNY KUEHNLE	25.12
	3	TURBOKO	JW ROSBOTHAM	DERMOTT LENNON	25.45
	4	ADVENTURE DE KANNAN	KAREN SWANN	TREVOR BREEN	26.14
	5	EURO CELTIC	D FAULKNER	NEAL FEARON	26.19
	6	UIUXION	DUNROE SYNDICATE	EDWARD BUTLER	26.28
	7	CORRIB CRUISE	RODDY FUREY	CARL HANLEY
	8	UNGARO	MICHAEL QUIRKE	NEAL FEARON
	9	LINESTO	JANE RUSSELL	CATHERINE THORNTON
	10	WILL WIMBLE	J BUTLER	ALEXANDER BUTLER
	11	PRINCESS GREYSTONE	PAUL O'SHEA	TOM HEARNE
	12	TOUCHABLE	SUZANNE POSNETT	SUZANNE POSNETT
	13	CROWN JOKER	PAUL DEVLIN	PAUL DEVLIN
	Class number	11	5 YEAR OLD QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	CARLTON FREE	S DONAGHUE	ALEXANDER BUTLER	32.81
	2	CAVALINO COCKTAIL	LINDA SLATTERY	DARRAGH KENNY	34.01
	2	VALENT	LISA ROSBOTHAM	LISA ROSBOTHAM	34.01
	4	WOODPECKER	D LENNON	DERMOTT LENNON	34.08
	5	LUX LOVELY	G &amp; C LEDDY	CARL HANLEY	34.17
	6	ROUNDTHORN MADIOS	PATRICIA CONNAN	CATHERINE THORNTON	34.36
	7	VITES	D LENNON	DERMOTT LENNON	34.43
	8	VERDI	MARTIN COOLEY	RICHARD KERINS
	9	DIAMOND ROUET	WILLIE MCELHINNEY	CHRISTIAN COYLE
	10	VICTOR	JOHN HIGGINS SNR	CHRISTIAN COYLE
	11	TOUCHED UP	LINDA COURTNEY	ROSS MULHOLLAND
	12	VALENTINO'S LUGANO	W BINGHAM	CLEM MCMAHON
	Class number	12	1.20M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	SONORA II	MISS M KENT	MORGAN KENT	29.05
	2	LA TATAR	DONAL SCULLY	JONATHAN CORRIGAN	32.15
	3	ELTON CLOVER	JAMES FLYNN	CARL HANLEY	32.20
	4	LAKE VIEW CLOVERS	CATHAL MCMUNN	CATHAL MCMUNN	32.43
	5	MULVIN LIFT OFF	KARON CHAMBERS	KIRSTY CHAMBERS	32.53
	6	ALDATUS CLOVER BOY	RICHARD LYNAM	CATHAL MCMUNN	33.40
	7	SUBLIEM VAN ORSHOFF	JV PRIMROSE	NATHAN PRIMROSE
	8	HEMAN	GILL SMYTH	GILL SMYTH
	9	BROOKVILLE	DAVID NELSON	SARAH KILPATRICK
	10	CAVOLO	MICHAEL HAYDEN	PAUL O'SHEA
	11	COOLDIAMOND LADY	WILLIE LAPSLEY	KELDA MORGAN
	12	LADYLAY	KINGHTFIELD STABLES	SARAH ROWLAND
	Class number	13	5 YEAR OLD QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	RINGWOOD ABBEY	MINISTER FOR DEFENCE	CAPT SHANE CAREY	37.36
	2	NICK JNR	MARGUERITE RYAN	EDDIE MOLONEY	39.72
	3	VAILA	THOMAS O'BRIEN	THOMAS O'BRIEN
	4	BASKIN RAIN	JOHNNY O'CONNELL	JOHNNY O'CONNELL
	5	LUX LOVELY	G &amp; C LEDDY	CARL HANLEY	AL Q
	6	VENADIUM - R	ALLAN DAVIDSON	MELANIE DAVIDSON
	7	MY IRISH SABRINA	CHRISTY CUNNEY	CARL HANLEY
	8	DIAMOND TOBY	LINDA COURTNEY	ROSS MULHOLLAND
	9	ALCOPACCU	DAVID MCLOUGHLIN	CATHAL MCMUNN
	10	CARNONE DANCING QUEEN	SIMON SCOTT	SIMON SCOTT
	11	SUMA'S ARKLOLOGY	N MCAREE	CLEM MCMAHON
	12	ISHD EBONY	HUGH DURKIN	LAURA DURKIN
	13	CONDI	SIOBHAN DUNNE	TARA DUNNE
	Class number	14	INTERNATIIONAL COMPETITION NO 1  Sponsored By Gain Horse Feeds
	1	TRUE ILLUSION	MICHAEL QUIRKE	NEAL FEARON	50.54
	2	NORTH CRUISE	NORTH CRUISE SYNDICATE	CHRISTIAN COYLE	51.47
	3	RADY THIRD BLACK	RACHEL EVISON	MATTHEW BODDY	51.89
	4	MARADOR	ALAN LATIMER	HOLLY LATIMER	52.16
	5	STARBOARD	MICHAEL DUIGNAN	OLIVE CLARKE	52.31
	6	OSCAR FEI	DECLAN MCEVOY	DECLAN MCEVOY	53.81
	7	NALINAMIO	JOHN CURRAN	FRANK CURRAN	59.01
	8	CREEVAGH DUCA DIAMOND	RONNIE HOLLINGER	DELYTH COLLINS	62.67
	9	CAYETANNA	MAY SCOTT	CLEM MCMAHON	63.99
	10	CREDIT CRUISE	DEIRDRE BOURNS	ANDREW BOURNS	64.95
	11	KIMBLERLITE	ROBERT SPLAINE	ROBERT SPLAINE	66.48
	12	CANTUS T	JOHN CURRAN	SARAH CURRAN	67.52
	13	OLDTOWN KATIE	M &amp; P COFFEY	TREVOR BREEN	68.08
	14	SIMBA	RICHMOND PARK STUD	SHEILA WHITE	68.30
	15	BILLIEBOB	REOBERT SPLALINE	ROBORT SPLAINE	69.73
	16	SOME LIKE IT HOT	JOHN MULLEN	DAVID O'BRIEN	70.91
	Class number	15	INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION NO 2  Sponsored by WKD
	1	WORLD CRUISE	SANDRA DUFFY	SHANE BREEN	30.05
	2	CRUISE WITH ME	EDMOND SIMPSON	DAVID SIMPSON	30.21
	3	COMPLETE	S O'CONNOR &amp; CASTLEMARTIN STUD	CIAN O'CONNOR	30.99
	4	TRUE ILLUSION	MICHAEL QUIRKE	NEAL FEARON	31.08
	5	FABIENNE	MICHAEL BLAKE	DAVID BLAKE	32.02
	6	BEOWULF	MICHAEL QUIRKE	NEAL FEARON	35.08
	7	PUISSANCE	KATHRYN FITZGIBBON	NICOLA FITZGIBBON	35.21
	8	MULLAGHDRAIN GOLD RAIN	GINA PRESCOTT	DARRAGH KENNY	36.49
	9	KARLA II	JANE ANNETT	JANE ANNETT	36.78
	10	ALWAYS CULLOHILL	JIM COSTIGAN	TREVOR BREEN	31.74
	11	PARADISE G	DERMOT CLARKE	OLIVE CLARKE	32.40
	12	CAYETANNA	MAY SCOTT	CLEM MCMAHON	33.84
	13	COLORADO	LINZI JOHNSTON	GER O'NEILL	39.43
	14	TAI FUN	RICHARD MIZON	ANDREW MIZON	38.46
	15	AMIGO	THE LAST ORDERS CLUB	EDWARD DOYLE	37.46
	16	KILTOOM	MINISTER FOR DEFENCE	CAPT DAVID O'BRIEN
	17	SPECIAL DIAMOND	RICHARD MIZON	ANDREW MIZON
	18	SOLERINA	FRANCES O'REGAN	CONOR O'REGAN
	19	MERLINS MAGIC	HIGHFORT STUD	FRANCIS CONNORS
	20	DAYDREAM ST GHYZAN Z	P CLARKE &amp; M WALSH	PAUL O'SHEA
	21	CREEVAGH DUCA DIAMOND	RONNIE HOLLINGER	DELYTH COLLINS
	Class number	17	4 YEAR OLD QUALIFIER - 8 TO QUALIFY
	1	CESAR Z	SHIRLEY KERNAN	JAMES KERNAN	AL Q
	2	WATERMOLEN WINSTON	KATIE ARTHUR	KATIE ARTHUR
	3	CROHAN HILL LADY	R REILLY	ALEXANDER BUTLER
	4	CASSIDE	PAUL BYRNE	GER O'NEILL
	5	KEC CORISCA	JANE RUSSELL	CATHERINE THORNTON
	6	YOU TWO NORMA	H HOWARD	EDDIE MOLONEY
	7	WONDER FLIGHT	TOM MOLONEY	LINDA EKBERG
	8	WOMANIZER	IVOR BRODERICK	SHEILA WHITE	AL Q
	9	EARL GREY	CIAN O'CONNOR	EDWARD BUTLER
	10	DANTON	LISA ROSBOTHAM	LISA ROSBOTHAM	AL Q
	11	COOL-A-TEE	GILL SMYTH	PETER SMYTH
	Class number	18	1.10M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALITY
	1	LITTLE MISS BRIDGET	PASCAL CAMPBELL	DARRAGH KENNY	27.81
	2	NARIK	PAUL KNOWE	DAVID BLAKE	28.47
	3	LUX POSITIVE	EDDIE MOLONEY	EDDIE MOLONEY	29.54
	4	EQUESTRIANDIRECT WHATAJOKER	KATHRYN FITZGIBBON	NICOLA FITZGIBBON	29.99
	5	FLOWERS OF THE MAY	CIARA FALLON	CIARA FALLON	30.88
	6	LONDON GEN	WILLIE LAPSLEY	KELDA MORGAN	31.10
	7	HEMAN	GILL SMYTH	GILL SMYTH
	8	CAVALIER MANNER	DAVID MCLOUGHLIN	CONNAL MCLOUGHLIN
	9	CLONE COLOUR	ENDA IVANOFF	ENDA IVANOFF
	10	LA MOEHE	DEIRDRE O'NEILL	GABRIEL KEBEYER
	11	POW WOW Z	ELAINE O'NEILL	ELAINE O'NEILL
	12	FANCY DAN	MARTIN O'TOOLE	RICHARD KERINS
	Class number	19	1.30M QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFY
	1	FABIANNA	JOAN NALLY	BENNY KUEHNLE	33.91
	2	SUBLIEM VAN ORSHOFF	JV PRIMROSE	NATHAN PRIMROSE	35.73
	3	MR MEANER	HALEY MCCOPPIN	HALEY MCCOPPIN	37.39
	4	ALFRED K	JACQUELINE WRIGHT	SUZANNE WRIGHT	38.39
	5	LA LUNA 195	CHRISTINE MCBRIDE	KIRSTY CHAMBERS	38.43
	6	SLIGHTLY BONKERS	TONY NOBLE	JOHN FLOODY	40.13
	7	GISELLE	DERMOT O'ROURKE	CIAN O'CONNOR
	8	COOLDIAMOND LADY	WILLIE LAPSLEY	KELDA MORGAN
	9	CLAUDY BAY Z	ANDREW DOOGUE	RICHIE MOLONEY
	10	FIRST TRAIL	TOM DUNNE	YVONNE DUNNE
	11	OHIO	MICHAEL BLAKE	DAVID BLAKE
	12	HERACROSS	HIGHFORT STUD	FRANCIS CONNORS
	13	TANDARIS VAN HET KLOKKENHOF	TOM SCULLY	AMY SANFEY
	Class number	20	1.10M FINAL
	1	SUE ANNA	MICHAEL FOLEY	MARK KINSELLA	34.07
	2	SUPREME HEIGHTS	MICHAEL KELLY	CATHAL MCMUNN	35.75
	3	NARIK	PAUL KNOWE	DAVID BLAKE	36.60
	4	TH TSHARNIETTE	RONAN MCLAUGHLIN	PETER SMYTH	46.72
	5	HEMAN	GILL SMYTH	GILL SMYTH
	6	ULSTER	ORLA CARR	ORLA CARR
	Class number	21	6 &amp; 7 YEAR OLD QUALIFIER - 12 TO QUALIFIER
	1	CUTTING EDGE	AILEEN BRYAN	CIAN O'CONNOR
	1	ADVENTURE DE KANNAN	KAREN SWANN	TREVOR BREEN
	1	P.S. I LOVE YOU	CIAN O'CONNOR	MARK KINSELLA
	1	TELL IT LIKE	ELAINE O'NEILL	MARY ELLEN RICE
	1	CAPTAIN FOREVER	FRANCES O'REGAN	ALAN O'REGAN
	1	UPTOWN GIRL	LINZI JOHNSTON	GER O'NEILL
	1	LARKHILL CRUISER	MICHAEL SMITH	JOHN FLOODY
	1	CAMIROS GIFT	A NOBBS	CLEM MCMAHON
	1	SLIGHTLY BONKERS	TONY NOBLE	JOHN FLOODY
	1	COBBYDOR	DAVID SCALLY	OLIVE CLARKE
	1	TOUCHABLE	SUZANNE POSNETT	SUZANNE POSNETT
	1	TRIEST STAR	DECLAN MCEVOY	DECLAN MCEVOY
	1	TOUCH OF DAWN	IMELDA CREIGHTON	ALAN CREIGHTON
	1	REAL MAN	PHYLIS AGNEW	PAUL O'SHEA
	1	RMANI	DEIRDRE BOURNS	ANDREW BOURNS
	1	REVE DE REVEL	NED DOYLE	BENNY KUEHNLE
	1	HERACROSS	HIGHFORT STUD	FRANCIS CONNORS
	Class number	22	AMATEUR LEAGUE FINAL
	1	TWAIN	PADDY WARD	PADDY WARD	34.03
	2	VALENTINO	MARK TRACY	MARK TRACY	35.39
	3	DIAMOND PIERRE	SHARON WALSHE	SHARON WALSHE	32.63
	4	SHANBALLY CHAMP	ADRAIN KELLY	ADRAIN KELLY	33.77
	5	KILBRICKAN	JOANNA CURRAN	JAMES CURRAN	35.48
	6	OHIO GIRL	SUZANNE CREAVEN	SUZANNE CREAVEN	42.31
	Class number	23	INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION NO 3  Sponsored by Ballymoreen Stud
	1	WINDGATES MYSTIQUE	THOMAS O'BRIEN	THOMAS O'BRIEN	44.70
	2	ROYAL LADY	EDWARDBUTLER	EDWARD BUTLER	46.07
	3	FLEXING	CATHERINE DOYLE	EDWARD DOYLE	46.12
	4	LAKELAND GOLD DIAMOND	RICHARD MIZON	ANDREW MIZON	46.19
	5	LANCELOT DU TATIHOU	PETER GLYNN	CARL HANLEY	46.79
	6	MORNING STAR	DAWN MARSHALL	HARRY MARSHALL	46.87
	7	STARBOARD	MICHAEL DUIGNAN	OLIVE CLARKE	47.35
	8	JOYCES GIRL	P MCENTEE	MARK MCAULEY	48.34
	9	NEVERLAND	CATHERINE KENNY	DARRAGH KENNY	48.54
	10	TEMPLE CRUISE	GARETH WATCHMAN	GARETH WATCHMAN	48.81
	11	TINY TODD	GARETH WATCHMAN	GARETH WATCHMAN	49.71
	12	LOOPING STAR	KATHRYN FITZGIBBON	NICOLA FITZGIBBON	50.62
	13	SANTOS	ANGELA SHORT	SUZY SHORT	51.10
	Class number	24	INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION NO 4  Sponsored by Cavan County Council
	1	IRISH INDEPENDENT ECHO BEECH	CIAN O'CONNR	CIAN O'CONNOR	36.65
	2	WORLD CRUISE	SANDRA DUFFY	SHANE BREEN	37.46
	3	SOLERINA	FRANCES O'REGAN	CONOR O'REGAN	38.07
	4	DAYDREAM ST GHYZAN Z	P CLARKE &amp; M WALSH	PAUL O'SHEA	40.93
	5	MULLAGHDRAIN GOLD RAIN	GINA PRESCOTT	DARRAGH KENNY	42.95
	6	BALLYPATRICK ESPERANZA	GREG BRODERICK	GREG BRODERICK	43.00
	7	COURTOWN	SANDRA DUFFY	ALEX DUFFY	35.05
	8	COMPLETE	S O'CONNOR &amp; CASTLEMARTIN STUD	CIAN O'CONNOR	39.34
	9	MERLINS MAGIC	HIGHFORT STUD	FRANCIS CONNORS	41.41
	10	NISTERIA B	TOM DUNNE	YVONNE DUNNE	45.41
	11	DU NOBLE	CAROLINE KILLEEN	AIDAN KILLEEN	41.94
	12	JOYCES GIRL	P MCENTEE	MARK MCAULEY	42.72
	13	BEOWULF	MICHAEL QUIRKE	NEAL FEARON
	14	KIMBLERLITE	ROBERT SPLAINE	ROBERT SPLAINE
	15	PICOLINO	GREG BRODERICK	GREG BRODERICK
	16	CREEVAGH DUCA DIAMOND	RONNIE HOLLINGER	DELYTH COLLINS
	17	MORNING STAR	DAWN MARSHALL	HARRY MARSHALL
	18	CREDIT CRUISE	DEIRDRE BOURNS	ANDREW BOURNS
	19	FABIENNE	MICHAEL BLAKE	DAVID BLAKE
	20	COBALD	MAY SCOTT	CLEM MCMAHON
	Class number	26	1.20M FINAL
	1	CAVOLO	MICHAEL HAYDEN	PAUL O'SHEA	32.57
	2	SONORA II	MISS M KENT	MORGAN KENT	33.39
	3	AVINDA Z	LINZI JOHNSTON	GER O'NEILL	33.86
	4	KARMIJN	SUZANNE POSNETT	SUZANNE POSNETT	35.01
	5	LADYLAY	KINGHTFIELD STABLES	SARAH ROWLAND	35.42
	6	MISS BALOUBET	C.T. FOUR	CATHERINE THORNTON	35.87
	Class number	27	1.30M FINAL
	1	GISELLE	DERMOT O'ROURKE	CIAN O'CONNOR	34.47
	2	D'JEMAL D'ANELLE	MICHAEL MCCANN	ANGELA PERCY	35.49
	3	SLIGHTLY BONKERS	TONY NOBLE	JOHN FLOODY	37.06
	4	HERACROSS	HIGHFORT STUD	FRANCIS CONNORS	38.49
	5	DARLING BOY Z	EDDIE GALLAGHER	EOIN GALLAGHER	39.15
	6	REMARQUE	D LENNON	DERMOTT LENNON	37.89
	Class number	28	4 YEAR OLD FINAL  Sponsored by The Anglo-Celt
	1	CROHAN HILL LADY	R REILLY	ALEXANDER BUTLER
	2	GABANO	DAVID MCLOUGHLIN	CATHAL MCMUNN
	3	WATERMOLEN WINSTON	KATIE ARTHUR	KATIE ARTHUR
	4	CESAR Z	SHIRLEY KERNAN	JAMES KERNAN
	5	WOMANIZER	IVOR BRODERICK	SHEILA WHITE
	6	CASSIDE	PAUL BYRNE	GER O'NEILL
	6	WARRENSTOWN VEGAS	EDDIE MOLONEY	EDDIE MOLONEY
	Class number	29	5 YEAR OLD FINAL  Sponsored by Classic Rugs
	1	VAILA	THOMAS O'BRIEN	THOMAS O'BRIEN	32.47
	2	LUX LOVELY	G &amp; C LEDDY	CARL HANLEY	34.16
	3	VALENTINO'S LUGANO	W BINGHAM	CLEM MCMAHON	34.20
	4	VICTOR	JOHN HIGGINS SNR	CHRISTIAN COYLE	37.94
	5	VERDI	MARTIN COOLEY	RICHARD KERINS	38.57
	6	CONDI	SIOBHAN DUNNE	TARA DUNNE	42.85
	7	CAVALINO COCKTAIL	LINDA SLATTERY	DARRAGH KENNY	33.72
	8	TOUCHED UP	LINDA COURTNEY	ROSS MULHOLLAND	38.15
	Class number	30	INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION NO 5  Sponsored by Ulster Bank Cavan/Monaghan Business Centre
	1	NEWMARKET GIRL	MINISTER FOR DEFENCE	CAPT DAVID O'BRIEN	44.02
	2	MINI CLOVER	SEAN MULKERN	DARRAGH KENNY	46.55
	3	AUTO CRUZ	F MANGAN	FRANCIS CONNORS	47.91
	4	NALINAMIO	JOHN CURRAN	FRANK CURRAN	48.22
	5	CONEY KING	MARY O'BRIEN	MARTIN DUFFY	48.54
	6	MAJA	GREG BRODERICK	GREG BRODERICK	48.64
	7	NEVERLAND	CATHERINE KENNY	DARRAGH KENNY	49.22
	8	FLEXING	CATHERINE DOYLE	EDWARD DOYLE	49.38
	9	NORTH CRUISE	NORTH CRUISE SYNDICATE	CHRISTIAN COYLE	49.99
	10	SANTOS	ANGELA SHORT	SUZY SHORT	50.39
	11	KARLA II	JANE ANNETT	JANE ANNETT	51.69
	12	OWEN II	CRUISERATH SYNDICATE	JACK DOYLE	51.88
	13	MILORD DE BOURGENE	HOLLIE GERNON	HOLLIE GERNON	62.68
	Class number	31	6 &amp; 7 YEAR OLD FINAL
	1	CAMIROS GIFT	A NOBBS	CLEM MCMAHON	35.00
	2	HALLMARK ELITE	JW ROSBOTHAM	DERMOTT LENNON	36.67
	3	TRIEST STAR	DECLAN MCEVOY	DECLAN MCEVOY	38.21
	4	P.S. I LOVE YOU	CIAN O'CONNOR	MARK KINSELLA	45.92
	5	WILL WIMBLE	J BUTLER	ALEXANDER BUTLER	34.89
	6	REAL MAN	PHYLIS AGNEW	PAUL O'SHEA	35.46
	Class number	32	INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION NO 6  Sponsored by Cavan Equestrian Centre
	1	FABIENNE	MICHAEL BLAKE	DAVID BLAKE	34.37
	2	KILTOOM	MINISTER FOR DEFENCE	CAPT DAVID O'BRIEN	37.69
	3	CULLAAWN DIAMOND	JANE ANNETT	JANE ANNETT	42.26
	4	MORNING STAR	DAWN MARSHALL	HARRY MARSHALL	34.22
	5	WORLD CRUISE	SANDRA DUFFY	SHANE BREEN	34.63
	6	SPITFIELD	JOHN MELIA	OLIVE CLARKE	35.63
	7	AMIGO	THE LAST ORDERS CLUB	EDWARD DOYLE	36.88
	8	SIMBA	RICHMOND PARK STUD	SHEILA WHITE	40.42
	9	DAYDREAM ST GHYZAN Z	P CLARKE &amp; M WALSH	PAUL O'SHEA
	10	CRUISE WITH ME	EDMOND SIMPSON	DAVID SIMPSON


----------



## Loupride (13 November 2007)

Thanks for this, some good placing for YM


----------

